# Additional Cigar Reviews - Stone Cold Reviews



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Today we will take a look at three new cigars: the Casa Magna Colorado Belicoso, the Gurkha Black Dragon Grand Especial, and the Conuco Robusto. ...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Stone Cold Reviews


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Today we will take a look at three new cigars: the Casa Magna Colorado Belicoso, the Gurkha Black Dragon Grand Especial, and the Conuco Robusto. ...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Stone Cold Reviews


----------

